# downpipe heat wrap (header wrap)



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

Does anyone know a good article or have a good write up on how to install this stuff the right way?
Does it need to be wet when installing it?

like you see here:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (theflygtiguy)*

stretch it before you wrap it on.
make sure you use their paint to seal it once its on.
Its easy to wrap once you get a hang of it (but maybe my experience from doing tennis/squash racquets helped me out).


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (TBT-Syncro)*

one thing most ppl ignore or forget is to paint or coat the downpipe before putting the wrap on.. this will help keep moisture from rusting it all away..


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (dreadlocks)*

Wear gloves and don't breath the dust.
Aren't you having Wolf Motorsports do this anyways? Make them figure it out. Thats what you are paying them for.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Wear gloves and don't breath the dust.
Aren't you having Wolf Motorsports do this anyways? Make them figure it out. Thats what you are paying them for.









Yup, just doing some reasearch to help out








dont you have a VRT to buy or somthing


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (theflygtiguy)*

Serious about the dust. I scratched my nuts in the middle of wrapping something once.......not a good thing.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Serious about the dust. I scratched my nuts in the middle of wrapping something once.......not a good thing.


hahaha,...oh wow.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Serious about the dust. I scratched my nuts in the middle of wrapping something once.......not a good thing.

That's why you need santa's little helpers when you this kind of stuff...... or GFs.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (theflygtiguy)*

throw that stuff away and get it thermal barrier coated in and out. no wrap, no clamps, no rust ever, great heat retention.
http://www.swaintech.com
jet hot is great, but it is not a thermal barrier like the real thing


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (antichristonwheels)*

I agree, there was a nice article floating around in here that said that the heat wrap will damage your header/down-pipe in time.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (KIEZERJOSE)*

yea it will damage it......you will get some moisture in there and then it retains heat now, and your pipe will rot out......the only thing is that if you are running FI, i think its worth it, but then again i built my own setup, so it is easy for me to duplicate, people who spend the moeny on the premade stuff prolly shouldnt as then your just throwing your moeny away
i have seen others run it though and not have a problem yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_I agree, there was a nice article floating around in here that said that the heat wrap will damage your header/down-pipe in time.

this is true if you dont properly paint/seal the wrap after its been installed. But then again, his downpipe is probably stainless, so its not going to be an issue anyway.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (TBT-Syncro)*

Here's mine:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (Shawn B)*

the paint/sealer is made to apply before or after installing the heat wrap?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_the paint/sealer is made to apply before or after installing the heat wrap?

after. see pic above your post.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: downpipe heat wrap (TBT-Syncro)*

oh ok thanks.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://www.valvoline.com/carca...cid=9
its like the search button...but not. Google myfriend.. works wonders







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

soak the wrap in water before you apply it


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

not soak just dampenin it. quick dip in water to soften it up


----------

